# Best foundation brush



## Aquamarine1543 (Aug 31, 2017)

I have TF foundation brushes, but the problem is it shed hairs whenever I used.
So I'm looking for a new foundation brush.
Can you recommend the best foundation brush you think?


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 1, 2017)

(Moved to Recommendations.)

I think you may find that, depending on the foundation(s) you own, what tool works well for one foundation may not necessarily be the case for another. In my experience, I've had foundations that have looked better on me when applied with a buffing brush of some sort, some that look better when I use a beautyblender, others that look better when applied with my fingers.

That said, my favourite foundation tools have been, and are, the Sigma F80, the Real Techniques Expert Face Brush, the beautyblender, and good ol' fingers.


----------



## SallyRyson (Sep 29, 2017)

I'm currently using a mixture of the beauty blender and my fingers (LOL) but ME TOO - I'm looking for a good quality but affordable makeup brush. They are all so darn expensive and I want ones that I can use for about 1 year and replace because I don't like the thought of using them over and over (I just think it's gross). Anyway, any suggestions for ones that I can replace after 1-1.5 years that are relatively cheap?


----------



## VAL4M (Sep 29, 2017)

Sephora pro collection #70  so thick and full buff like a dream


----------



## SallyRyson (Oct 1, 2017)

What about the ELF brand, anyone use the ELF brand in makeup brushes? They are so cheap, but are they any good? eg. This same style of the buffing brush is $6 and the Sephora one is like $36.... Triangular Buffing Foundation Brush | e.l.f. Cosmetics


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 2, 2017)

I've not used e.l.f. brushes for foundation but I have used one of the Studio brushes for cream products, and I didn't like it. (I think most of the e.l.f. Studio brushes have nylon bristles, which work great with powders but not with creams?) Some of the newer brushes they've released -- thinking of the ones that have white-to-black bristles -- may perform differently, but I've never used them. I'm more in the "I Want Brushes To Last as Long as Possible" camp, personally.


----------



## sarahyip (Mar 9, 2019)

nxconsu's brushes are quite nice. they are light and i used them for foundation. just bought it few days ago on amazon


----------

